# Drinking the boat water....



## jeffwynn (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello,

I was reading the BVI provisioning thread. Last charter was in St. Martin, and for the first time ever, we had the charter company provision some of the heavier itemsz: Beer, water, so on. Bringing ten days of drinking water for four people aboard is no small task! I've only chartered with a limited number of sailors, and our custom has always been to buy our drinking water and save the boat water for dishes, an occaisonal shower and so forth.

My question: Do any of you charterers drink the boat water? Or do you purchase drinking water?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

No way. I trust my tanks and that is all. You have no idea what has been poured into that tank or the last time it was cleaned. The other issue is the quality of the water. You may have a really bad trip if you get a bug in that water. Only bottled stuff for me.

I have been at marinas where someone will use the water hose to rinse their holding tank. Rather than hold the hose over the deck fill, they just drop it in. I only use my own hose for tank fills.


----------

